
Ask HN: What's the Opinion of Remote Teams on Hiring from India? - harish_yadav
Please share any apprehensions or limitations that you might have. 
In the case of time-zone differences being the biggest hurdle, what if the developers are available to work in hours overlapping your timezone.
======
raooll
Hello Harish,

I am an engineering working remotely for a US startup from India. This is my
second remote job with a US startup. There is a issue with timezone, but the
team eventually figure out how to work together.

For example my team is aware of my availability and usually plans things with
that in mind. We try to have meeting in overlapping working times. Sometimes
we take exceptions where it might be quite early/late during the day for one
team member, but these are very rare.

As long as you have good working relationship & good team , it should not be a
big problem.

~~~
harish_yadav
Can you share some details on how did you find it? I want to know about your
experience? I am trying to build a portal for Indians interested in remote
work. Can you share your email id or any other preferred mode of
communication?

~~~
raooll
Hey Harish,

How can I reach you ?

rahuldotaugdot1986atgmail

the dot is . here

~~~
harish_yadav
I have mailed you with my contact number. Let's speak soon.

